# God Has A Plan For You!!!



## tyeakle (Feb 3, 2011)

Jesus loves you and will heal your heart right now in this very moment. This very moment right now could completely change your life. I was once suffering as you are until I found Jesus Christ. Since then I have began a spiritual journey that has completely changed my life. He will heal all of the heartache and negative thoughts going through your mind. He is the only way to heal the wounds and give you a purpose in life. It is not about you. You have a purpose in life and it is to serve God. You can be cleansed tonight and start a new life. All you need to do is pray they prayer below with all your heart and you can start over RIGHT NOW!!! If you are willing to admit that you are sinner and want to accept Jesus into your heart pray this prayer...I am telling you it will CHANGE YOUR LIFE!!!!

Dear Lord, I admit that I am a sinner. 
I believe that you died on the cross for my sins.
I believe that you were resurrected after 3 days in the grave.
Please forgive me for all of my sins.
I confess all of my sins to you Lord.
I accept you into my heart right now.
Come into my heart and change me lord.

Please talk to me or message me if you want to talk or want me to pray with you. You can even call me if you want.

Todd


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

What if I'm not religious?


----------



## tyeakle (Feb 3, 2011)

Jayd said:


> What if I'm not religious?


It does not matter...Jesus offers forgiveness and hope to everyone.....If you say the above prayer and mean it from the bottom of your heart, Jesus will accept you and your life will change. You will have purpose and eternal life...You do have a purpose in life.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

tyeakle said:


> Jesus loves you and will heal your heart right now in this very moment. This very moment right now could completely change your life. I was once suffering as you are until I found Jesus Christ. Since then I have began a spiritual journey that has completely changed my life. He will heal all of the heartache and negative thoughts going through your mind. He is the only way to heal the wounds and give you a purpose in life. It is not about you. You have a purpose in life and it is to serve God. You can be cleansed tonight and start a new life. All you need to do is pray they prayer below with all your heart and you can start over RIGHT NOW!!! If you are willing to admit that you are sinner and want to accept Jesus into your heart pray this prayer...I am telling you it will CHANGE YOUR LIFE!!!!
> 
> Dear Lord, I admit that I am a sinner.
> I believe that you died on the cross for my sins.
> ...


Amen to that.


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

Let God tell me himself. I'm sick of other people telling me what god is and what he wants. He can stick his big head out the clouds and tell us all what the deal is. It would make things waaaaaaay easier on all of us. And don't tell me "Well you just got to have faith". I can have faith in ANYTHING, doesn't make it true.


----------



## tyeakle (Feb 3, 2011)

jakethelittle said:


> Let God tell me himself. I'm sick of other people telling me what god is and what he wants. He can stick his big head out the clouds and tell us all what the deal is. It would make things waaaaaaay easier on all of us. And don't tell me "Well you just got to have faith". I can have faith in ANYTHING, doesn't make it true.


Do you know the story of Jesus Christ?


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes....not a fan.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

jakethelittle said:


> Let God tell me himself. I'm sick of other people telling me what god is and what he wants. He can stick his big head out the clouds and tell us all what the deal is. It would make things waaaaaaay easier on all of us. And don't tell me "Well you just got to have faith". I can have faith in ANYTHING, doesn't make it true.


^ Agreed


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Fuck God man


----------



## Forfeiture (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL i don't understand how someone can believe in something that's completely proven to be false. and a load of shit.

Back then people thought the world was flat and you could fall off the edge. Back then there was badly dressed unhygienic bums who would offer people happiness just because they were peasants with no brain.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

tyeakle said:


> It does not matter...Jesus offers forgiveness and hope to everyone.....If you say the above prayer and mean it from the bottom of your heart, Jesus will accept you and your life will change. You will have purpose and eternal life...You do have a purpose in life.


Not to be argumentative, but how do you reconcile your statement with Hebrews 11:6 - "_And without faith it is impossible to please God, because anyone who comes to him must believe that he exists and that he rewards those who earnestly seek him._" ?

*You have a purpose in life and it is to serve God*

How does one serve God? He has everything. And the general concept of servility is not attractive to people who have been abused.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

We are God. We create our reality and are responsible for our own actions and well being as well as the well being of the planet.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

DrooPy said:


> The whole Westernized fairy tale approach has grossly perverted what might actually be something really good. I pray every day and occasionally read the King James version, but I don't see where reciting a bunch of words is going to automatically make your life better. In fact, that sounds a little bit like witchcraft, which the Bible forbids if I recall correctly. As a matter of fact, a vast majority of the preaching I hear today sounds exactly like the original post, crafted with meaningless words in order to sell happiness and contentment, like it is a drug. This effectively turns religion into an avenue of self-indulgence, which I highly doubt is in God's plan for anyone. But, I could have the whole thing turned upside down, since I'm so foggy and I have trouble understanding such complex issues, so if anyone can explain how the whole "relationship with God" thing is supposed to work, then please feel free to do so.


*but I don't see where reciting a bunch of words is going to automatically make your life better. In fact, that sounds a little bit like witchcraft, which the Bible forbids*

Agreed

*As a matter of fact, a vast majority of the preaching I hear today sounds exactly like the original post, crafted with meaningless words in order to sell happiness and contentment, like it is a drug*

Agreed

*effectively turns religion into an avenue of self-indulgence*

Agreed (Do you have feathers and green skin like me bro?)

I'm not trying to belittle other peoples' philosophies. Everyone starts as an infant in whom their new world revolves about themselves &#8230; later learning, step-by-step, to use their hands, to walk, to speak, and finally to interact positively with others. We continue to grow until we die. But sometime before death, we should be more than self-indulgent.

If you look up the definitions of _spirituality_ and _spiritual_, the list is massive. [One even included church real-estate]

It seems lots of people think it is feeling awed - like emotions from pictures or looking at a rainbow. Or getting high (altered perceptions).

















But a "relationship" with someone is an interaction, not 'its all about me'. What about them? Try to stay married with the attitude, 'its about me'. Would a "relationship" with God be different?

Or is it like a relationship with a rock - I am here, it is there and as long as it doesn't hit me, all is well? [God is a rock - 2 Samuel 22:3] 
God loves me since a rock didn't fall out of the sky and kill me? 
God hates me since 'rocks' have been hitting me?

This topic seems somehow related to another recent post, Fake Friends http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/28236-fake-friends/page__view__findpost__p__236022__fromsearch__1

I don't know how a friendship could include slavery. But when people love/respect each other, they do a lot for each other. Maybe it is something like that.

Anyway, perhaps we will learn enough to be happier and help others feel happier&#8230;


----------



## Numbness (Feb 27, 2011)

God doesn't exist, never did. Thanks to dr/dp that made me think about God's existence.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

If God did exist, wouldn't we have something more reliable than the Bible to tell us?

Adam & Eve - at best an allegorical story
The flood - didn't happen.
Jesus - Nativity stories demonstrable fabrications

I could go on, but I would seem that the Christian God has gone to extreme lengths to eradicate any obvious indications of his existence


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok I'm a agnostic only because of the videos of people that have experienced Near death experiences, for example http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DdBdQyjPh4AM&v=dBdQyjPh4AM&gl=US so what do you guys think of these people, are they lying or not....


----------



## 12345 (Mar 8, 2012)

You have nothing to lose if you seek God sincerely. Most people have narcissistic and impatient tendencies so of course that interferes with anything beyond themselves. Don't lose hope.


----------

